# questions for people who've had surgery



## MsJanB (Jan 26, 2000)

Hi friends,I had the surgery last week for Gerd. The Nissen Fundoplication, laproscopically performed.I did not know what to expect following the surgery as far as swallowing,pain etc., so I feel like I need to connect with someone who's been through it.The days following the proceedure I had lots ofpain, but anytime I asked for pain med, I was given it and soon felt good.Right now, I am eating alot less and mostly soft food,soup, cassarole type stuff. After I eat, I get pain in the chest area. I also had a hiatal hernia repaired, so I guess alot of the pain is coming from that too.Anyway, Does anyone have experience with this surgery and not mind sharing it as far as after the surgery was done?Also, is it true that you can basically eat anything you want, but not soda pop,beer or anything that's carbonated?Thanks,Jan


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi, just wanted to give you the URL for the heartburn forum I frequently visit. It has tons of good info and lots of people who have had the fundo. web page http://www.heartburn-help.com/MessageBoards.htm


----------

